# No hedging! Is the 2005 Tour over already?



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

We've all been around the block a few times, so there's no need to say 'Anything can happen ... injuries ...sickness ... crash ... etc etc.'

Just look at the damn race so far, how everyone's form looks, how the GC stacks up, assess what's left to do, and honestly say whether we're once again watching the Tour fold its tents before it's even underway good.

I say yes.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

So don't watch.

Brilliant first stage.
Good second stage.
Cool antics in the sprint.
Daves dive.

What do you want? Go watch the superbowl until you get some sense of perspective.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

It's over....unless Lance's team cracks.....

Although Lance could probably win it by himself now.....

The Flash


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

The race is only over on the 24th of July when they reach Paris, until then anyone can win.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yes*



OldEdScott said:


> We've all been around the block a few times, so there's no need to say 'Anything can happen ... injuries ...sickness ... crash ... etc etc.'
> 
> Just look at the damn race so far, how everyone's form looks, how the GC stacks up, assess what's left to do, and honestly say whether we're once again watching the Tour fold its tents before it's even underway good.
> 
> I say yes.


Yes, barring accidents. The yellow jersey has been known to crash...

I wouldn't doubt if the other contenders at this point, down on time and knowing it's Lance's last Tour, might just give up and let him win, thinking they'll actually have a shot next year. 

It was over the first day.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

So turn it off.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*No but things are looking good for Armstrong right now.*



 OldEdScott said:


> We've all been around the block a few times, so there's no need to say 'Anything can happen ... injuries ...sickness ... crash ... etc etc.'
> 
> Just look at the damn race so far, how everyone's form looks, how the GC stacks up, assess what's left to do, and honestly say whether we're once again watching the Tour fold its tents before it's even underway good.
> 
> I say yes.


Reminds me a bit of 2003 where Ulrich came from way back and pushed Armstrong till the final time trial after losing time in the TTT and the first Alps. Anyway Miss M is enjoying the commercials so we will continue to watch as we can.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

olr1 said:


> So don't watch.
> 
> Brilliant first stage.
> Good second stage.
> ...


Wow. You really b*tched slapped me back into my place , didn''t you? Cool. You're a very welcome recent addition to the board, I'd say.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Isn't this why they actually have the race?*

Was the Giro over when Salvodelli had a decent lead going into the last mountain stage? Or was it over earlier, when Basso put the pain on those early climbs? Maybe it was over for everyone other than Basso and Cunego as of last November? 

Last I checked they still have a few hills to climb and miles to ride. 

Just ask A.C. Milan if it's ever over early.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

olr1 said:


> So turn it off.


Wow. Impressive how you make the same point twice in one thread. You really ARE a sharp recent addition to the board.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Anyway Miss M is enjoying the commercials so we will continue to watch as we can.


Off topic but the Nike commerical-Lance's 1996 press conference chokes me up everytime I see it. When Lance hesitates and says "I hope to return to professional cycling", my wife cried....

Great commercial.............................


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

When he reads the vision statement for the Lance Armstrong Foundation, there were tears in my eyes....

Or when the last girl in the yellow bandana says "...I live strong...for me...". She looks exactly like my cousin Stephanie who died of bone cancer 2 months ago. I work for a Cancer Research Center in Florida, and even seeing what happens every day, it still gets to me....

The Flash....


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*was it over?*



Pablo said:


> Was the Giro over when Salvodelli had a decent lead going into the last mountain stage? Or was it over earlier, when Basso put the pain on those early climbs? Maybe it was over for everyone other than Basso and Cunego as of last November?


Was WWII over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## SFG (Jun 16, 2004)

*Open your eyes Old Grumpy Scott*

There is more to the race then who wears the yellow jersey.

I agree that Lance probably has won the over all race barring any bad luck. He's riding at such a high level that everyone else is going to have to work super hard to hunt him down. 

But, if you are so bored already then I feel sorry for you. I guess I just love to watch the race unfold each day. I love listening to Phil, Paul and Bobke (Al doesn't really belong but that's another thread) report on the other riders. I love the battles for the other jerseys. I just like being part of le Tour in my own way. 

***** and moan if you must but I have to say it's getting old.

Try making the race more fun by reserching the young riders and following their progress in the battle for the White jersey. Sure, it's not as prestegious as the Yellow but its still exciting.

Sean


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

I do not think it is over yet. I think someone will take the jersey away in a greakaway on one of the upcomming stages.

Vino was able to take some time out of Lance in the mountains two years ago. Two minutes can be made up on one climb. He seems to be in good form, but we will not know until the race starts heading uphill. Ullrich does not seem to be as explosive anymore. Armstrong can follow his pace. I do not see Basso taking serious time off Armstrong either.

CSC are likely to throw in some attacks. Dont be suprised if they send Jullich or Voight to try to take the Yellow from him while Basso sticks with Armstrong.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

GC yes.
Points yes.
KOM and White jersey still up for grabs. Minor podium placings could produce a good battle.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*No...it's not over*

but I want to know why Basso was not doing any "pulls" today or at least towards the end of the race. We can expect Basso and Vino to do something explosive in the mountains.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*History Lesson.*



Fixed said:


> Was WWII over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


I guess you learn something every day. The GERMANS bombed Pearl Harbor? Interesting. On a side note, Iperhaps tihs explains why he is so slow in the mountains--he's too busy eating traditional german home-cooking like sushi and rice noodles in the off-season.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

SFG said:


> There is more to the race then who wears the yellow jersey.
> 
> I agree that Lance probably has won the over all race barring any bad luck. He's riding at such a high level that everyone else is going to have to work super hard to hunt him down.
> 
> ...


Now I remember why I mostly post in Politics Only, where subtlty of argument is (usually) noted.

Please point out where I said I was bored, or would be bored, by the TDF as a whole. I will watch every second of it, even if Lance has a 40-minute lead. There's tons to be fascinated by.

'It's getting old'? Name ONE time that I EVER pissed and moaned here in this forum, about anything whatsoever. I'm not even pissing and moaning about the GC being decided at this early date. 

If anything, I'm in awe of Lance's seeming superhuman ability to dominate this race.

I sure do appreciate your advice about how to follow bike racing in a way that makes it interesting, though!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Was WWII over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


I LOVE that movie!


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

*man o man*



Pablo said:


> I guess you learn something every day. The GERMANS bombed Pearl Harbor? Interesting. On a side note, Iperhaps tihs explains why he is so slow in the mountains--he's too busy eating traditional german home-cooking like sushi and rice noodles in the off-season.


First of all I think OldEd ought to ***** slap both SFG and OLR1 for being rude. No wonder I hang out in Politics and Non-cycling forums too. Secondly, it's sad when someone can't recognize a reference by Fixed to a classic movie. Thirdly, Yes, it's over, sad to say. Ulrich won't recover. T-Mobile should switch leaders to Vino.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

gregario said:


> First of all I think OldEd ought to ***** slap both SFG and OLR1 for being rude. No wonder I hang out in Politics and Non-cycling forums too. Secondly, it's sad when someone can't recognize a reference by Fixed to a classic movie. Thirdly, Yes, it's over, sad to say. Ulrich won't recover. T-Mobile should switch leaders to Vino.


Why do you hate America?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

nm nm nm


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*uh*



Pablo said:


> I guess you learn something every day. The GERMANS bombed Pearl Harbor? Interesting. On a side note, Iperhaps tihs explains why he is so slow in the mountains--he's too busy eating traditional german home-cooking like sushi and rice noodles in the off-season.


I thought it was a rather obvious reference to something John Belushi said in Animal House. Get it?


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

*Forget it, Doug.*



Fixed said:


> I thought it was a rather obvious reference to something John Belushi said in Animal House. Get it?


We've both flamed out badly here by making certain assumptions about the level of discussion. This ain't our usual turf, clearly. 

Hey, do YOU think Lance is doping?? And man ain't Greg LeMond an a-hole?? If you don't agree with me, your a idiot. I like Jan too, except sometimes I don't.


----------



## Giantcyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

*I'm Laughing So Hard.........*



Pablo said:


> I guess you learn something every day. The GERMANS bombed Pearl Harbor? Interesting. On a side note, Iperhaps tihs explains why he is so slow in the mountains--he's too busy eating traditional german home-cooking like sushi and rice noodles in the off-season.


I THINK THE TEARS COMING OUT OF MY EYES MAY DEHYDRATE ME FOR TODAY'S HAMMERFEST. 

PABLO, YOU HAVE A NEW FAN!! THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

*don't forget Freedom too!*



OldEdScott said:


> Why do you hate America?


I'm wondering why no one has brought up Karl Rove and treason yet. I'm hearing rumours that the word is out that he was the leaker.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Vino, Vino, Vino!


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

OldEdScott said:


> Wow. Impressive how you make the same point twice in one thread. You really ARE a sharp recent addition to the board.



Sometimes I have to repeat myself; it's what we do for old dumb guys.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

olr1 said:


> Sometimes I have to repeat myself; it's what we do for old dumb guys.


You just proved yourself to be a idiot, mate. Jolly good. I shan't have to say another word. LOL!


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh wow! I've been humiliated by a long time poster. I shall treasure this moment for ever.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

OldEdScott said:


> You just proved yourself to be a idiot, mate. Jolly good. I shan't have to say another word. LOL!


FIXED...OLD ED...good try! A gallant effort only the best political beasts would even attempt! I applaud your chivalric deeds...but lay I must say that you have fizzled here on turf that is not your own. Without being aware of the rules of the game you must be aware that in the other forums there are many STEAMs ready to add "connotation" to your posts that you never intended, suggested or even intimated. 

Its okay kids, we know your political banter will be all the better for it after the bruising (especially OLD ED) took at the hands of people that didn't read a damn word what he wrote...and posted accordingly.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*A little late to the partty, but I, too, brought Vino ...*



OldEdScott said:


> We've all been around the block a few times, so there's no need to say 'Anything can happen ... injuries ...sickness ... crash ... etc etc.'
> 
> Just look at the damn race so far, how everyone's form looks, how the GC stacks up, assess what's left to do, and honestly say whether we're once again watching the Tour fold its tents before it's even underway good.
> 
> I say yes.


Like a couple of others, Vino. I'd say the only hope for any real excitement in the GC is if Vino pulls one of his quixotic all-day attacks in a hilly (read: 2-3 cat climbs, no 1 or HC) stage, forcing Disco to follow his wheel and (unlikely but not impossible) blowing them up. Basso can pace Lance to a mountaintop finish, but can't really pressure him for more than a few seconds (IMHO). Ullrich's not as fierce as Vino and doesn't have a balls-out win or burn out attack in him. The other guys who can climb with Lance are in too much danger in the ITT. Vino's the only hope, as slim as that is. I have a bad feeling Jan's going to crack at least once in the mountains.


----------



## SFG (Jun 16, 2004)

Now I remember why I mostly post in Politics Only, where subtlty of argument is (usually) noted.

Please point out where I said I was bored, or would be bored, by the TDF as a whole. I will watch every second of it, even if Lance has a 40-minute lead. There's tons to be fascinated by.

To me you seemed bored. You seemed to be complaining that the Tour wasn't worth watching now that Lance was in yellow so soon. 

'It's getting old'? Name ONE time that I EVER pissed and moaned here in this forum, about anything whatsoever. I'm not even pissing and moaning about the GC being decided at this early date. 

Obviously you've posted quite a few messages. I haven't taken the time to read some of your old posts. Please forgive me. But, IMO, you sound bitter and grumpy. 


If anything, I'm in awe of Lance's seeming superhuman ability to dominate this race.

I sure do appreciate your advice about how to follow bike racing in a way that makes it interesting, though!


You made no mention of anything else except the race for yellow and didn't seem to care about anything else from what I gathered. You seemed to not understand the race format. That's why I gave you some pointers. I made an assumption and was wrong. If you had elaborated more in your post then maybe I wouldn't have snapped back so quickly. 

I guess I'm just tired of people complaining about how this Tour is over when it hasn't even begun and I took it out on you. So sorry. Your post just appeard full of angst and it rubbed me the wrong way. Such is life.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yes*



OldEdScott said:


> We've both flamed out badly here by making certain assumptions about the level of discussion. This ain't our usual turf, clearly.
> 
> Hey, do YOU think Lance is doping?? And man ain't Greg LeMond an a-hole?? If you don't agree with me, your a idiot. I like Jan too, except sometimes I don't.


It's so different here, sometimes I don't know if the idiot responses are real or feined for entertainment value. I try to assume the latter, but it's hard. Maybe we are the idiots for not getting it.

Lance is taking nothing illegal. I'm convinced of that. Now, that's not to say he doesn't have the benefit of something not on the prohibited list. But, hey, them's the rules. No, I seriously don't think so. All objective measures of his physiology indicate that he should be winning, based upon heart output (like twice a normal human), blood chemistry, etc. Have him sleep in a hypoxic tent, and he maxes out on hematocrit, and completely legal. No *need* to dope. It wouldn't do him any good. 

I respect Greg for what he did and had to put up with years ago, but ever since he has come off like a jerk. I'd drop the guy if I met up with him on the road. ;-)

Jan is kind of a pathetic waste of talent. If he had Lance's discipline, team, and training methods, there could have been some real battle of Olympians.


----------



## Spoke Wrench (Aug 20, 2001)

OldEdScott said:


> We've all been around the block a few times, so there's no need to say 'Anything can happen ... injuries ...sickness ... crash ... etc etc.'/QUOTE]
> 
> I think that it depends on which side of the street you choose to ride on. If you're a Lance hater, then the tour's pretty well over. If you want to see Lance win, then you have to worry that "Anything can happen" for 19 more days.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*again*



thatsmybush said:


> FIXED...OLD ED...good try! A gallant effort only the best political beasts would even attempt! I applaud your chivalric deeds...but lay I must say that you have fizzled here on turf that is not your own. Without being aware of the rules of the game you must be aware that in the other forums there are many STEAMs ready to add "connotation" to your posts that you never intended, suggested or even intimated.
> 
> Its okay kids, we know your political banter will be all the better for it after the bruising (especially OLD ED) took at the hands of people that didn't read a damn word what he wrote...and posted accordingly.


As I mentioned to Ed years ago when he was frustrated posting in General, it's like a seasoned pro getting stuck in a early season Cat 5 crit.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

olr1 said:


> Oh wow! I've been humiliated by a long time poster. I shall treasure this moment for ever.


Yeah, it ain't often I stoop to insult a slow-witted limey who's a newby to boot. You ought to frame this thing and hang it up somewheres.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

No more please! Your continued attention is so flattering, I think I'm going to faint.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

OldEdScott said:


> Yeah, it ain't often I stoop to insult a slow-witted limey who's a newby to boot. You ought to frame this thing and hang it up somewheres.


People don't respect their elders anymore...Like Old Zell says...

"I wish we still lived in a time when I could...could challenge you to a duel!"


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

thatsmybush said:


> FIXED...OLD ED...good try! A gallant effort only the best political beasts would even attempt! I applaud your chivalric deeds...but lay I must say that you have fizzled here on turf that is not your own. Without being aware of the rules of the game you must be aware that in the other forums there are many STEAMs ready to add "connotation" to your posts that you never intended, suggested or even intimated.
> 
> Its okay kids, we know your political banter will be all the better for it after the bruising (especially OLD ED) took at the hands of people that didn't read a damn word what he wrote...and posted accordingly.


You seem bored. You seem bitter and grumpy. Why do you hate America? That's how I take it, anyway. Turn off the TV if you don't like it, what's your problem, don't you know anything about bike racing? It was the damn RUSSIANS who bombed Pearl Harbor, your a idiot.

Just my .02!

YMMV!

FWIW!

TIA!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

gregario said:


> First of all I think OldEd ought to ***** slap both SFG and OLR1 for being rude. No wonder I hang out in Politics and Non-cycling forums too. Secondly, it's sad when someone can't recognize a reference by Fixed to a classic movie. Thirdly, Yes, it's over, sad to say. Ulrich won't recover. T-Mobile should switch leaders to Vino.


My apologies for not recognizing a movie that was shot, released, adapted to the "VCR," and had it's start die long before I was born. I'll put it at the top of my "to do" list, right after some more riding.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

...and Limey? There are other people across the globe who speak the language...


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Fixed said:


> As I mentioned to Ed years ago when he was frustrated posting in General, it's like a seasoned pro getting stuck in a early season Cat 5 crit.


I don't know how you do it, man. I always end up getting frustrated and calling in a massive arty strike right on my own damn position, just like in _Platoon_ and a number of other dreary supposed war movies. 'Gooks in the wire! etc etc.' Hell, I just invited NCD over here, and you know where THAT will lead ...

Sigh.


----------



## mandodude (Jul 5, 2005)

Where is the "arguing over the internet" pic?  

I'm anxiously waiting for the Pee Wee Herman gem "I know you are but what am I?"




OldEdScott said:


> You seem bored. You seem bitter and grumpy. Why do you hate America? That's how I take it, anyway. Turn off the TV if you don't like it, what's your problem, don't you know anything about bike racing? It was the damn RUSSIANS who bombed Pearl Harbor, your a idiot.
> 
> Just my .02!
> 
> ...


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Pablo said:


> My apologies for not recognizing a movie that was shot, released, adapted to the "VCR," and had it's start die long before I was born. I'll put it at the top of my "to do" list, right after some more riding.


Hey, you want to plead ignorance, that's fine, I accept & understand. There's a lot of that going around, and who cares, eh? BUT, I normally expect a little more cultural awareness from someone who quotes old Gabe Marquez, who ain't exactly Yogi Berra


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

mandodude said:


> Where is the "arguing over the internet" pic?
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the Pee Wee Herman gem "I know you are but what am I?"


Why do you hate America?


----------



## mandodude (Jul 5, 2005)

Because my fifth grade class wasn't allowed a tour of the White House when we took a field trip to DC.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

OldEdScott said:


> Why do you hate America?


 1-ly, Ed-your a ideot

2-ly, that's one of the best afternoons' work since the great thread sniping

3-ly, did how was the bulldozer? 

4-ly, your a idoit

5-ly, "HAVE A NICE DAY!"


HTH!!
YaI!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

OldEdScott said:


> Hey, you want to plead ignorance, that's fine, I accept & understand. There's a lot of that going around, and who cares, eh? BUT, I normally expect a little more cultural awareness from someone who quotes old Gabe Marquez, who ain't exactly Yogi Berra


My point was more a question of contemporary versus dated references. I, no doubt, will be quoting Van Wilder and Varsity Blues to blank stares of youth in several decades, lamenting the loss of the awareness of my own treasured nostalgia of personally important disposable pop culture (among which Sr. Garcia Marquez) is not. 

I also seem to recall at least one other forum member who was as confused as I by the lack of quotations around the quote. 

But, back to the Tour and unfortunte pop-references laced with well more sigificance than they deserve, "so we've come, to the end of the road." But as my man Bill said, "parting is such sweet sorrow."


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

Obviously the Tour has a long way to go. That said, if you look at Armstrong's current lead over the other GC contenders, the closest is Vinokourov at 1'21". I have to ask myself where and when Armstrong will give back time, and frankly, I just don't see him giving back any (barring incident, injury or illness -- of course). I've been keeping track of what I consider to be a list of GC riders to watch since the beginning of the Tour, and after todays TTT, it looks like this:


```
1 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel                           9.59.12
7 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team                             1.21
10 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC                                           1.26
14 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team                                     1.36
20 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems                           1.50
25 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne               2.13
27 Santiago Botero (Col) Phonak Hearing Systems                        2.18
28 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner                                  2.21
30 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile Team                                  2.29
33 Joseba Beloki (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth                           2.43
34 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole                             2.48
37 Roberto Heras (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth                           2.58
53 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto                                   3.29
147 Iban Mayo (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi                                  5.48
```


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

OldEdScott said:


> Why do you hate America?


Cuidado amigo, subtlety is indeed lost on the lowly......

Race on but who's gonna bet against LA now .
Boonen looks like the man to beat for green. 
Polka dot???


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Don't think so.*



Dwayne Barry said:


> GC yes.
> Points yes.
> KOM and White jersey still up for grabs. Minor podium placings could produce a good battle.


You could be right about yellow but it is far too early to call green.

Volker in dots!


----------



## MauroBrasil (May 21, 2005)

Tour over already?
Not yet, but almost, how to get out 1.2/1.5 min with up hills and just one more TT? 
Just a miracle or another crash!
Lets see.

Mauro.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Was WWII over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


Dammit Do...er I'm mean Fixed, I just blew water all over my laptop! Buy me a new one!!


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I do not think it is over yet. I think someone will take the jersey away in a greakaway on one of the upcomming stages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Fixed said:


> As I mentioned to Ed years ago when he was frustrated posting in General, it's like a seasoned pro getting stuck in a early season Cat 5 crit.


Ever seen this in real life? Whole bunch of wheelsuckers who don't know what to do when the wind hits them in the face. Funny, good visual.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

dans votre....?

I musta missed a good one Snap.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*this whole PO Hijack*

reminds me of when my hockey buddies and I go to baseball games. we heckle everybody, the baseline cleaners, the umps, the mascots, the other team, our guys when they blow it...people just don't get it, we're just out of place.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

*mon bidet!*



 Spunout said:


> dans votre....?
> 
> I musta missed a good one Snap.


Damn user title cut it off.....back to the phrase book.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

gregario said:


> First of all I think OldEd ought to ***** slap both SFG and OLR1 for being rude. No wonder I hang out in Politics and Non-cycling forums too. Secondly, it's sad when someone can't recognize a reference by Fixed to a classic movie. Thirdly, Yes, it's over, sad to say. Ulrich won't recover. T-Mobile should switch leaders to Vino.



This is the reason why I no longer hang out there. When all is said and done, more is said than done. 
You get people who only grace our presence to discuss whether there's nothing left to discuss.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

I skipped the other nonsense below. I guess you are tryin' to get this thread moved to PO, so I am not sure why you posted it here  But to answer your question, I think everyone knew this was LA's race to lose. He has the strongest team and is, with no doubt, the strongest rider in the peloton. He is also the most savvy and best tactician. The only person that can beat LA is LA. Zubritski's fall demonstrates that anything can and usually does happen. Heck, LA's past victories prove that as well. He has fallen and still was able to win - even stages where he found some pretty bad luck. We should feel lucky to bear witness to this monumental sporting story LA has bestowed.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Was WWII over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


Germans? *LMAO* 

And you probably think we're in Iraq because of 9-11?


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

I think Rove had something to do with DZs fall. You know it looks good for Bush when a fellow Texan wins


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Live Steam said:


> I think Rove had something to do with DZs fall. You know it looks good for Bush when a fellow Texan wins


 Uhhhhh-Steam, Bush is about as Texan as French fries are French.


----------

